# was für ein kleber



## wertvoll001 (5. Juni 2009)

hallo alle zusammen

wollte mal fragen, was ich für ein kleber für pvc rohre brauche?
und was für ein kleber für gummidichtung auf regentonne?
weil ich das loch leider zu groß gebohrt habe ( 2 mm ). ist eine durchsteckdichtung für ein 50er rohr ( pvc ).

bremen grüßt euch
lutz


----------



## mitch (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: was für ein kleber*

hallo lutz,

wenn du pvc mit pvc verkleben willst nimm tangit von henkel oder einen anderen pvc kleber, den passenden reiniger dazu bitte nicht vergessen.

regentonne - gummi  vieleicht adhesal von innotec, besser wäre es einen flansch aus pvc anzuschrauben und mit adhesal einzudichten dann wie oben mit tangit weitermachen.

falls du vor hast die grauen ht abflußrohre zunehemen - kleben geht da nicht, nur verschweißen


----------



## wertvoll001 (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: was für ein kleber*

hallo mitch

das sind dachrinnen da gibt es ein kleber für von marley. nur als ich das versucht habe, erst mit marley reiniger, dann mit dem kleber, geht nicht. deswegen fragte ich. fragen kostet nichts.

mfg lutz


----------



## mitch (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: was für ein kleber*

hi lutz,

normal sollte das schon klappen, die marley´s rohre sind ja aus pvc-u.

wie ich den kleber gekauft hab schaute ich mal auf die offene zeit der kleber: tangit = 4 minuten , marley-kleber wesentlich weniger

vielleicht ist das das problem


----------



## megaholli (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: was für ein kleber*

Halo Lutz,

die Regentonnen sind meistens aus PP, PE oder ähnlichem, da kannst Du gar nichts kleben!

Am Besten nimmst Du einen Flansch http://www.hanako-koi.de/50_mm_Flansch_normale_Qualitaet.html
und dichtest diesen mit Innotec ab. 
Es gibt auch Gummi Durchführungen, da finde ich auf die Schnelle aber keinen Link zu.

Alles andere ist Pfusch und führt zu ewigen Basteleien.

Gruß
Holger


----------



## wertvoll001 (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: was für ein kleber*

hallo holger

so eine gummidichtung habe ich ja. nur das problem ist das ich versehentlich das loch um 2-3 mmzu groß gemacht habe. nun wollte ich wissen was ich machen kann um die dichtung nicht weg legen zumüssen. das mit dem flansch ist eine gute idee. wo bekomme ich den das innotec?

gruß lutz


----------



## megaholli (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: was für ein kleber*

Wenn das Loch zu groß ist, kannst Du die Gummidichtung vergessen, das bekommst Du nie dauerhaft dicht!
Entweder dann den Flansch oder neue Tonne kaufen.

Innotec findest Du bei ebay oder auch in jedem Koi-Shop. Wird oft auch einfach als Adhesal Kleber bezeichnet. Als günstige Alternative kannst Du Sikaflex aus dem Autoteile Bedarf nehmen.

Beim toom Baumarkt gibt es Soudal Dichtmasse (steht bei dem ganzen Acryl und Silikon), dass kannst Du auch nehmen.

Wen Du den Flansch einsetzt, einfach vorher eine Wurst mit der Dichtmasse umzu legen, dann die Schrauben leicht fest ziehen. Am nächsten Tag, wenn die Masse getrocknet ist, kannst Du die Schrauben fest anziehen.

Innotec und Co kleben zwar viele Materialien sehr gut, es ist aber an sich nur eine Dichtmasse. Wenn Du die Schrauben sofort fest anziehst, quetscht Du fasst die ganze Dichtmasse heraus und es besteht die Gefahr, dass es leckt.

Gruß
Holger


----------



## wertvoll001 (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: was für ein kleber*

hallo megaholli

danke für die antwort. habe mir die dichtmasse geholt, und wenn alles glatt geht wird jetzt am wochenende der filter fertig gebaut. warte noch auf die filtermedien.

gruß lutz


----------

